# tracking minutes with Rogers?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

So I'm sad - I don't qualify for the hardware upg to the 3Gs. Sadder things could happen, but ah well.

But then I looked at my last bill and nearly crapped my pants! I know I was on the phone enough, but I didn't think I was 111 minutes over my 200/wk weekday minutes. Yikes. I verified the numbers and no fault of Rogers so it's on me. It's for business so that's a good thing.

That said, is there any 'automatic' way to check how many minutes I've used - from the Rogers rep, she said there isn't for the iphone nor their website (until the billing period is over).

I'm a bit mystified why minutes can't be tracked so I thought I would post a msg asking you folks.

I'll search the app store or I might start a notes section to track each call through the 'recent' of the phone section, but that sucks if I can't do it automatically.

Any suggestions would be great. I'm also writing Rogers an email for them to implement this feature on their website. The only recent I can't see them doing it is so folks like me don't see the numbers and keep calling to rack up the charges 

At least it's a tax write off, but still 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

on your iphone go to settings > general > usage. and it says your call time, current period and lifetime. and you can reset it whenever you want if you want to monitor how many minutes you use a month.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

it's the minute reminder service. i DON'T think it is available with Rogers. Fido has it and sends an sms when you are at 90% of your minutes. This feature works for anything that is minute(s) limited.

let me ask a store manager about this on rogers...


----------

